# Monsoon Radio Codes



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi All, 
I need some pointers of how to obtain a security code for my replacement Mosoon radio i just purchased.
There is a vin# of the car it came out of. 
Also once i have the code how do i input it into the radio?
What buttons do i press.
Is there like a FAQ somewhere?
Thank You in advance for all the answers.

Microbus


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The authorized VW dealer is the source of the code. 

However, no reputable dealer will give you a code for the unit if you don't have proof of ownership of the unit's original car. Any thief could walk into the dealer with a unit and a VIN.

Your only resolution is to have the owner of the original car give you the code or get it for you from a VW dealer with their proof of car ownership.

The use of the code should be the same as for your current VW HU.


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

GTINC said:


> The authorized VW dealer is the source of the code.
> 
> However, no reputable dealer will give you a code for the unit if you don't have proof of ownership of the unit's original car. Any thief could walk into the dealer with a unit and a VIN.
> 
> ...



I do not believe a single word you wrote here 

Everyone sells those radios on the internet and the only info they provide is the vin# or if they have the code it is included with it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

XzipoX said:


> I do not believe a single word you wrote here ...Everyone sells those radios on the internet and the only info they provide is the vin# ..../QUOTE]
> 
> The key here is "reputable dealer will give you a code". There are non-reputable folks everywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

you need the radios serial too. It's engraved on the radio.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

6603 said:


> you need the radios serial too. It's engraved on the radio.


Which any thief would have too. How does that make the HU theft resistant?


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

XzipoX said:


> I do not believe a single word you wrote here
> 
> Everyone sells those radios on the internet and the only info they provide is the vin# or if they have the code it is included with it.


Right, and everyone (well, almost everyone) will make sure the code is included... I'm pretty sure it's a fact that the dealership requires proof of ownership if you walk in there and say "I need a code." There was a thread a while back where someone could find working codes but i can't find that thread anymore... Good luck in your search! :thumbup:


----------



## Alex02JettaGL (Jan 4, 2011)

I have the code, what is the procedure to enter the code without it locking if you don't enter it correctly?

02 Jetta GL


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Alex02JettaGL said:


> I have the code, what is the procedure to enter the code without it locking if you don't enter it correctly? 02 Jetta GL


Just read it from the car's OM literature.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

GTINC said:


> Which any thief would have too. How does that make the HU theft resistant?


Im only telling what he needs. Vin, serial, and my registration as all I needed for my code. 

Like someone one is really going to steal a mkiv HU.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Alex02JettaGL said:


> I have the code, what is the procedure to enter the code without it locking if you don't enter it correctly?
> 
> 02 Jetta GL


Once the HU powers up with the tuning knob you set the code in.


----------



## Alex02JettaGL (Jan 4, 2011)

6603 said:


> Once the HU powers up with the tuning knob you set the code in.


Thanks, I'll give it a try!:thumbup:


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

*free radio codes*

I see majority of you know nothing about this stuff and it is sad that anyone would give advice without the knowledge 

Here you can generate codes for any radio once you have all the serial and vin #'s.

Good Luck


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

XzipoX said:


> ....can generate codes for any radio once you have all the serial and vin #'s.
> ....


That may be true, but can you explain how it would be a legitimate deterrent to theft if anyone with only information available to anyone can obtain the security code?

It certainly was the intent that only the owner of the car with the HU would have access to the code, either because they were given it with the car, or thru the VW database with proof of car/HU ownership.

How would anything else be effective?


----------



## XzipoX (Jan 15, 2011)

got the code on ebay for $9.99


----------

